# Everyoneâ€™s Watch Storage Solutions?



## Race2theredline (Mar 30, 2008)

While my watch collection is still in its infancy, Iâ€™ve turned my mind to the subject of storage/display, being a petrolhead at heart Iâ€™ve been seduced by the Dal Negro Carbon Fibre cases but I imagine it would prove quite expensive to house a large collection exclusively in them so I thought Iâ€™d ask what every else has done?

Apologies if this subject has been covered numerous times, everyone here seems the sort to love the opportunities of posting pictures of the collection in situ anyway.

R2TR


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Race2theredline said:


> everyone here seems the sort to love the opportunities of posting pictures of the collection in situ anyway.


We do!


----------



## SeattleMike (Apr 22, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Race2theredline said:
> 
> 
> > everyone here seems the sort to love the opportunities of posting pictures of the collection in situ anyway.
> ...


WOW....

Now thats impressive.


----------



## Race2theredline (Mar 30, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Race2theredline said:
> 
> 
> > everyone here seems the sort to love the opportunities of posting pictures of the collection in situ anyway.
> ...


Now that is very impressive, and that really would future proof myself (given my collection is about 10% of what I estimate to be 150 watches in there)

R2TR


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Cheers


----------



## Race2theredline (Mar 30, 2008)

dapper said:


> Cheers


Also love this, are these custom made furniture or existing pieces modified for this purpose?

R2TR


----------



## nosher (Mar 4, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Race2theredline said:
> 
> 
> > everyone here seems the sort to love the opportunities of posting pictures of the collection in situ anyway.
> ...


HOLLY TOMOLY...IM SHOWING THIS TO THE WIFE..SHE THINKS IVE GOT A PROBLEM. :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Not nearly as impressive as the above.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Here's half of my collection










Storage box courtesy of the 710 from the bay.

My Stowa box!










Box is an old (50's/60's) card file box in Beech.

Paul


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Race2theredline said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers
> ...


Thanks  This is an Edwardian chest that I modified (reversible, so that it can be returned to original when I get fed-up with watches  ).

Cheers


----------



## Race2theredline (Mar 30, 2008)

dapper said:


> Race2theredline said:
> 
> 
> > dapper said:
> ...


Can't see that ever happening.

R2TR


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

And mine is a converted 1960s office rolltop cabinet for A4 paper filing. It used to have about 8 large woodworm infested drawers in it --- I threw those away and built a load of smaller ones.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

looks like I need to get better organized!


----------



## Race2theredline (Mar 30, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> looks like I need to get better organized!


I see the tagline on your posts is no joke.

R2TR


----------



## Race2theredline (Mar 30, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> And mine is a converted 1960s office rolltop cabinet for A4 paper filing. It used to have about 8 large woodworm infested drawers in it --- I threw those away and built a load of smaller ones.


Looks like it was designed with that in mind, think I will go down the same route, a few years ago I would occasionaly pick up antique boxes to refurbish so will keep my eye out for something suitable and modify it.

R2TR


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

As my collection only consists of 8 watches (and one of those sits on a friends wrist) mine either sit on a winder or on my bedside cabinet ..


----------



## SeattleMike (Apr 22, 2008)

Some of these pictures are really amazing.

As i'm only at about 15 right now, i've taken to trying to find original boxes for the ones that I have.

I've become an amateur box collector. But now i've come to realise that having a stack of boxes isnt the most aesthetically pleasing display...


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I look at these and wonder how my 710 dares to moan at me about how many watches i have.

Some very impressive storage solutions!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

dapper said:


> Race2theredline said:
> 
> 
> > dapper said:
> ...


Superb solution in that it uses what would otherwise be wasted space, and if you ever got broken into, I doubt the lowlifes would even know you had a watch collection.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I don't have too many watches but I'm working on it.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Quick one of mine, currently planning on putting the *******s into 'storage' to free up room for the good stuff coming


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

A nice box from Buben & Zorweg for my small swiss collection


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

My 710 has just said i dont have enough watches to be on here, encouragement or what! :blink:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I have a box for my spare straps and an old jewellery box "liberated" from the 710 for those without a box, and the others are in their original boxes on my bookshelf.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

:huh:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Flashharry said:


> :huh:


Nice one Neal....that is quite a display! :notworthy:


----------



## Race2theredline (Mar 30, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > :huh:
> ...


Speechless

R2TR


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

minkle said:


> Quick one of mine, currently planning on putting the *******s into 'storage' to free up room for the good stuff coming


There are some dogdy looking spells there mate :lol:

I was like you regarding original watch boxes i.e. trying to get hold of originals, but it becomes and expensive hobbie in itself so I gave up 

Now I just use a single watch box


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

A gift from the 710...



















...works just fine for my humble bedside collection and assorted accoutrements.


----------



## shaun (Aug 4, 2007)

minkle said:


> Quick one of mine, currently planning on putting the *******s into 'storage' to free up room for the good stuff coming


What were you doing with your watches to need a tin of Durex Play :blink: :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

shaun said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > Quick one of mine, currently planning on putting the shitters into 'storage' to free up room for the good stuff coming
> ...


For keeping the wrist moist h34r:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

:lol: thats right, dont want to get sore wrists now!

Seeing a pic of my storage has got my arse into gear, i must get rid of the ***** ive been given because 'mike likes watches..'


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Flashharry said:


> :huh:


Mummy... I'm scared.

Working hard on creating a storage problem to solve...










but at least their not in my sock drawer any more.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

I needed something solid for traveling. That is why I have bought this today:



















Though my watch boxes at home are a little bit more subtle and living room compatible 

all the best

Jan


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Now that is cool!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Fulminata said:


> Working hard on creating a storage problem to solve...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice collection, something for everyone there :yes:

BTW What's the RLT 36 on


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Race2theredline said:
> 
> 
> > everyone here seems the sort to love the opportunities of posting pictures of the collection in situ anyway.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well after a good few years, I've finally done it and got a box to store my watches in... on more the one a occasion I've thought about doing but always end up talking myself out of it  probably not helped by other members buying a box then having to sell it as they need more space :tongue2:

Anyway here it is 










I know it's not as impressive as Neal's or Paul's but it works for me


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Okay here it is 



















I have to say for the price it's well built, very solid and has a high quality finish to it :yes:


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Okay here it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tre Bon. :thumbsup: That looks very cosy. Two layers methinks.

It'll look even better when the SD, the Mirage and the odd Sinn or two are snuggling in there. Are we going to get an 'after' shot. I do hope so. I have this theory that everying I still want in my collection is in yours.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Fulminata said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Okay here it is
> ...


It's only one layer which is good, as if it was two it would mean that I'd have to buy more watches to fill it 

As for the after shot, you'll have to wait


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Fulminata said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Okay here it is
> ...


ditto :tongue2: - where are the watches :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Here's 25% of them :tongue2:










Me batteries gone flat


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

I used to smoke lots of cigars and I have around 6 full size humidors, I will convert some of them into watch storage, any idea where I can get those nice little 'pillows' thing for the watches?


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Here's 25% of them :tongue2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And.....?

The suspension is killing me.

BTW, that NOS Aviation is a fave of mine. It's a real beaut with all the style and provenance you could want. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

hikingcamping said:


> I used to smoke lots of cigars and I have around 6 full size humidors, I will convert some of them into watch storage, any idea where I can get those nice little 'pillows' thing for the watches?


James, I have some you can have. I've PM'd you

Rich


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Here's 25% of them :tongue2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might that be a Toshi that the Aviation is wearing :thumbsup:

(just seen the other thread on straps and thingys.......)


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Here's 25% of them :tongue2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good there, Phil, but there are just too many gaps in that box for my liking h34r:

Rich


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Toshi said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Here's 25% of them :tongue2:
> ...


It's not my fault, my camera didn't want to take any more pics  will try and update it later over the weekend :tongue2:


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

Got around to taking a picture of mine.. Idea stolen from this forum    and the box is from B&Q with 22mm pipe lagging to hold the watches. Now just need another 20 watches to make it look "complete" lol


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

these are all pretty cool. does anyone know of a plastic electrician's drawer type thing that may be a cheap substitute?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

media_mute said:


> these are all pretty cool. does anyone know of a plastic electrician's drawer type thing that may be a cheap substitute?


I saw some 3 drawer plastic storage boxes in my local WH Smiths a few weeks ago for a fiver. The drawers were big enough for a sheet of A4 paper unfolded IIRC.


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

Flashharry said:


> :huh:


WOWEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!

You CAN NOT have a 710.


----------



## rhodesy (May 20, 2008)

Flashharry said:


> :huh:


thats some collection


----------



## Rusty (May 3, 2006)

Thought i'd drop in and show my solution, nobody else seems to have the same.

Aluminium case from Maplins, they have them on offer at Â£14.99 if you go at the right time, otherwise they're Â£30!, foam is pre-cut and you just adapt as you see fit.










Oldish pic, some watches now gone, some new added, but you get the picture 

Rusty


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Oh, I've got to get my collection sorted and photographed properly. You lot just seem so organized. My watches are in a multitude of boxes and an A4 foldable wallet. And on my bedside cabinet, and any other shelf I can find room on


----------



## jef.L (Dec 30, 2006)

Mine are kept in the sock drawer in these CLICK


----------



## rhodesy (May 20, 2008)

just ordered one of ebay i'll post a pic when it gets delivered


----------



## shaun (Aug 4, 2007)

I've also got a maplin one - and they are on special offer now!!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I have two Koa jewelry boxes which have been converted for watch use:










I'm trying to get the maker of these purpose-built watch boxes to make me one in Koa or Purpleheart. Mark Pashia makes some amazingly sturdy and handsome boxes which fit any size watch easily (larger divers can be a problem with some of the commercial watch boxes IME)


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Nalu said:


>


They're beautiful.

There's obviously been a lot of skill and attention to detail gone into making them


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

My 710 bought me a new 8 watch box yesterday (isn't she lovely







) and there's just enough room for my Doxa. Perfect 










Sorry about the crappy picture :blush:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I didnt realise you had so many of them!


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

You are right, she's lovely, and the collection is also very impressive :thumbsup:


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Mine came today too



















Looks a little empty h34r:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

magnet said:


> Looks a little empty h34r:


I wonder what can be done about that? h34r: :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

magnet said:


> Looks a little empty h34r:


I wonder what can be done about that? h34r: :lol:


----------



## ravi.kiran (Jun 14, 2008)

I use a antique rosewood made jewellery box as a substitute for storing my Pocket watches, Wrist watches and other things that i collect. Pretty much a good storage solution cus it can hold a good number of watches. But, seeing the various types of storages here, I'm tempted for a stylish modern one!


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

s67 said:


> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > :huh:
> ...


That's what my 710 just said.. :lol: :lol:

Regards,

Graham.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I used to just chuck mine on the sofa in my bedroom....










but it was ruddy uncomfortable when I wanted a lie down :cry2:

So now I just throw them on some shelves 










BTW these photos are a few years old so a number of watches have gone but loads more have arrived


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

Rusty said:


> Thought i'd drop in and show my solution, nobody else seems to have the same.
> 
> Aluminium case from Maplins, they have them on offer at Â£14.99 if you go at the right time, otherwise they're Â£30!, foam is pre-cut and you just adapt as you see fit.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the tip rusty,

Gone & got one now @ Â£14.99  

Regards,

Graham.


----------



## purdster (Jul 5, 2008)

this thread is a great excuse to go out & buy more watches....


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

Toshi said:


> My 710 bought me a new 8 watch box yesterday (isn't she lovely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats just greedy. soooooooo jeleous


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Flashharry said:


> :huh:


 BLOODY HELL! Love it


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


>


Dusting that shelf is a bi*ch,ha? :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nono said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


How did you know? :cry2:


----------



## Don1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Mach, is that a Zenith 12XP on the bottom left? My first SLR...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Don1 said:


> Mach, is that a Zenith 12XP on the bottom left? My first SLR...


Well spotted, my second 35mm camera was a Zenit E (my first was an Olympus PenF) :wink2:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I love this thread. Now I've seen how many watches other members have it no longer looks like I have a 'problem'.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Heres my cabinet I bought a few years ago, crappy phone pic Im afraid.....


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Don1 said:


> Mach, is that a Zenith 12XP on the bottom left? My first SLR...


I've still got my 12XP in the loft somewhere along with a few lenses. Superb piece of kit. Must dig it out.


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

im just dumbfounded at all of you collections im going to tell the 710 i need more watch money


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Bill_uk said:


> im just dumbfounded at all of you collections im going to tell the 710 i need more watch money


Good man :thumbsup:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Bill_uk said:


> im just dumbfounded at all of you collections im going to tell the 710 i need more watch money


Go for it Bill! We'll see you in about 6 months as that's how long it'll take for you to recover and take the plaster casts off! :lol: :lol:

Mark


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Heres my cabinet I bought a few years ago, crappy phone pic Im afraid.....


Cool....but, how do you keep Harry out of there? The toy cars _alone_ would be a irresistible to my boy.

And, what's with the girly watches on the top right? h34r:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its very hard to keep him out! It does lock, but I have to hide the key as he can use a key and lock now 

The girlie ones are the reason I get to have a cabinet....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW these photos are a few years old so a number of watches have gone but loads more have arrived


Come on Mach, give us an updated pic :tongue2:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Now have two of these and a big black one thats in this thread somewhere


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

This has been a very interesting thread to read. I don't have enough watches to warrant a case or a chest for them, though. I keep them in those little fuzzy jewellery boxes that you put cufflinks and earrings in.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> Don1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mach, is that a Zenith 12XP on the bottom left? My first SLR...
> ...


The first camera I had was a Zenith EM, great value and a solid bit of kit, so solid it took 2 of us to lift it into a skip  . They certainly don't make cameras like that anymore.


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm short of two spaces  so will need to look at a bigger box of some kind 3 spaces just noticed the huge blingy revue is missing. now where did I put that


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> looks like I need to get better organized!


I'm working on it!

After seeing Paul's storage I wanted a cabinet with shallow drawers. After a long search I found this solution at Ikea. Actually it is two units that I stacked. I just finished assembling and now I need to make dividers for the drawers. Eventually i may make doors to keep dirt out. It's on casters which I feel is a plus. Should do the job.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice, i do like those drawers


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)




----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Mrcrowley said:


>


Now thats what I call a watch storage solution.

I imagine its one of those ' if you need to ask you can't afford it' jobbies

RRP $59,995.

:shocking:


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Fed up of having 2 boxes and still not enough (see top of page)space I think I'm sorted now for good. 40 spaces should keep me busy for now  Ive converted the bottom drawer to fit straps and tools at the moment.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

That's a very nice looking, and practical, box :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stanford said:


> That's a very nice looking, and practical, box :thumbsup:


Totally agree, that's what I need to stop me even thinking about selling to try and keep the numbers down


----------

